

PostgreSQL Conference Europe 2013 - rachbelaid
http://2013.pgconf.eu/

======
rachbelaid
I'm looking forward to go to this conf.

I did the PGDay before Fosdem 2013 and I was amazed by the quality of the one
day conf: speakers, location, organization and refreshment

I will it advice to anybody interested in PostgreSQL: heavy user, sys-admin,
developers

